

Applicants for New Web Extensions Head to Icann Meeting to Gauge Competition  - larrys
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052702304441404577481101826098404.html

======
larrys
Amazingly the author of this Sarah Needleman actually called ICANN "a
nonprofit that regulates the Internet" and said that "new domains like .net
and .org haven't exactly taken over the Internet".

